# Cylinder Boring ?



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys Ive been pondering the idea to go ahead and buy the 1.00mm bore piston kit from wiseco.com straight from them . Comes with my new piston and all of the componets to do a top end job . I was originally going to just do .50 over would it hurt to go 1.00 Pro's Cons ETC .. or should i just go with the .50 ..


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

If you don't need to go over that much don't. It leaves room for a future rebuild if needed. I would have you cylinder checked, you might be able to go back stock size. The increased size of the bore won't help you much anyway, you will see the best gains from a higher compression piston.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Im getting the Wiseco piston witch ive been told its a high comp is it .. I have had my cylinder checked i can do .50 over


----------

